# Antoine Walker



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm about the biggest walker fan there is, and I am wondering why so many people hate him. Let's hear it. I want to understand.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think he'd have a whole lot more fans if he swapped out two thirds of his three points attempts for post up attempts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't hate him, but his shot selection is atrocious and it took for him to get traded for him to truly get in good basketball shape. 

As intelligent as he is on the basketball court, he has always struck me as a numbers guy, even when he was winning on the Celtics.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

His D is very bad imo.

Should be in the post more, not standing on the 3 point line, just like MLG said.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

he thinks he is a good shooter but isnt.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think he'd have a whole lot more fans if he swapped out two thirds of his three points attempts for post up attempts.


That about does it for me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He looks out of shape hehe

Actually I liked him more when he was in Boston, Employee #8! 
But yah there's no reason to hate Walker - Ainge hates him, but we shouldn't. I hope he proves that he can be an all-star again with the Hawks.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Hes lazy he has a bad attitude he has terrible shot selection and he cant shoot the ball. but yet he takes tons of 3's. I think hes a cancer to any team he playes for.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I never hated Walker but he just never fit in very well with the Mavs. It was even hard to put your finger on what was wrong.

I know, I read all the posts about his 3-pt shooting and all that but really that was not the problem.

The 2nd half of the season he did not take alot of 3-pointers.

Walker had one of if not the worst over/unders on the Mavericks team last year. When he was on the floor the Mavs were worse than when he was not and it's very hard to figure out why.

He would rebound, pass, score some and it did not appear like he was getting burned on defense but somehow when he was out there on the floor the Mavs struggled.

Once he stopped taking many 3-pointers you could not say that his shot selection was bad. He just missed too many shots that he should have made.

Maybe Walker needs to be the big cheese on the team perform his best. 

I wish him luck in Atlanta and if he realizes that he is not a 3-pt shooter he will probably be a valuable member of that team.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

He tries to do too much....He is best when he lets the game come to him....If he would cut down his three point attempts in half he would be would make people happy


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Don't hate him, but his shot selection is atrocious and it took for him to get traded for him to truly get in good basketball shape.
> 
> As intelligent as he is on the basketball court, he has always struck me as a numbers guy, even when he was winning on the Celtics.


Actually, Walker trimmed down considerably over the offseason last year, and that was before he got traded to Dallas. He showed at training camp in Boston in great shape.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, Walker trimmed down considerably over the offseason last year, and that was before he got traded to Dallas. He showed at training camp in Boston in great shape.


You're right, but he knew his days were numbered then. What happened to those other seasons in-between. In my opinion, it's that lack of improvement that him and Pierce got stuck with and hopefully, last year taught Pierce that lesson. Get your butt in shape and ready to play at the highest capability.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think he'd have a whole lot more fans if he swapped out two thirds of his three points attempts for post up attempts.


Exactly. He's a lazy bum who doesn't like doing anything but bombing up threes 5 seconds into the shotclock. And he's starting to look like an alien.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

why do i hate him?? because he thinks he can shoot like peja, hes a crybaby (remeber the allstar game 2 years ago). but i do like his i "dont give a damn what anybody thinks" style of play


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He thinks he is good enough to be the top option. He tries to be the top guy. But in reality he is only good enough to be 2-3 on any decent team.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeez, i hope Walker doesn't read this thread !!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Hes lazy he has a bad attitude he has terrible shot selection and he cant shoot the ball. but yet he takes tons of 3's. I think hes a cancer to any team he playes for.


man you don't watch him enough then. If you watch him you notice that he gets teammates involved first, and when he can't he ends up shooting. In no way is he a cancer to teams. In Boston he and Pierce led them to the conference finals. Walker must have some leadership for that. He does take ill-advised shots though, which I both enjoy and don't enjoy.

People think he sucks for some reason now, ever since he got traded to dallas. He just got moved into a situation that didn't suit him. That happens to the best of them (Gary Payton last year)


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> I wish him luck in Atlanta and if he realizes that he is not a 3-pt shooter he will probably be a valuable member of that team.


He is a 3 point shooter though. He just needs to take better shots. He's not 14 attempts per game good, but he should be allowed to shoot the ball within reason, because he has proven he can make them.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

he trys to play pg and hes not very good at making descions,hes not althetic anymore and doesnt run the court well


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Because he doesn't do the things a power forward does on a consistant basis and just pisses people off.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i like walker. he gives everything hes got every single game. he plays his heart out.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Reason No.1) The 48 hours episode about he and his ex. I will not elaborate but, if you know about it, you know what I mean. He can never live that down.

On the court reason no. 1) Absolutely horrible decision making:no: 

He is has all the skills: dribbling, passing, post game, but, he doesn't utilize them in a way that really helps his team. 

He is one of those guys who fell in love with the three. For the guys who want to know why they moved the three back farther, Walker is one reason. If he only drove, posted up and passed in a way that made his teammates better, he would be a top ten player.

But, leave him open from 20  It's bombs away!!!


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Reason No.1) The 48 hours episode about he and his ex. I will not elaborate but, if you know about it, you know what I mean. He can never live that down.


You're probably going to have to elaborate on this one for me man.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Don't hate him, but his shot selection is atrocious and it took for him to get traded for him to truly get in good basketball shape.
> 
> As intelligent as he is on the basketball court, he has always struck me as a <b>numbers guy</b>, even when he was winning on the Celtics.


Just as "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" - the same goes for Walker. Your avatar selection leaves much to be desired, but then that is your choice - Walker is my choice for the "like" column.

Walker has always struck me as the opposite - not concerned with numbers/stats at all. If he was, he is certainly smart enough to realize that his fg% ("number 1" in some eyes) would be better with less threes shot.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Because he doesn't do the things a power forward does on a consistant basis and just pisses people off.


I have heard that said about Walker, too. BUT then, that is also true for Dirk and other Power Forwards. His teammates like him because he is NOT selfish at all.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Walker is one of my favourite players and he is not a cancer to teams look at the celtics with him and look at them without him. They barely make the playoffs and got smoked by Inidana in the first round. With Walker they beat Indiana. He was not really a fit with the mavs but he still put up some big numbers. Paul pierce had his best years when Walker was there to relieve all the pressure and take all the blame for the team.


----------



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Reason No.1) The 48 hours episode about he and his ex. I will not elaborate but, if you know about it, you know what I mean. He can never live that down.


I've never heard of that, please elaborate.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's mostly because he takes so many god damn threes when he has some really nice moves in the post. Also, he's soft on defense.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a 3 point shooter though. He just needs to take better shots. He's not 14 attempts per game good, but he should be allowed to shoot the ball within reason, because he has proven he can make them.


no he hasnt. He falt out isnt an exellent shooter. More like a bit average to above. Comon, if someone takes so many 3pters, they will make a few.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

As people have pointed out....he takes too many threes, or just bad outside shots.
It frustrates people when they see how effective he is in the post.
Whether it be scoring or passing, he should be down in that area the majority of the time.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> no he hasnt. He falt out isnt an exellent shooter. More like a bit average to above. Comon, if someone takes so many 3pters, they will make a few.


bad point, bad grammar.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> Just as "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" - the same goes for Walker. Your avatar selection leaves much to be desired, but then that is your choice - Walker is my choice for the "like" column.


Hey I can't help it if you don't like beautiful women. That's on you.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

antoine is a very good playmaker and passer. He is great at post ups, quick drives to the hoops, and finishing off layups from passes. I think him playing power forward this year (instead of small forward in the past) might make him realize that he should stop jacking up 3's. Also the fact that he shot a career low 27% from 3-point land this year. Hopefully he gets the hint that he has other moves besides hoisting up 3's.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm a Antoine fan

PFs throwing bombs rock  

Seriousely: maybe he must do a better shot selection but I like him :grinning:


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I'm about the biggest walker fan there is, and I am wondering why so many people hate him. Let's hear it. I want to understand.


He was one of my favourite players until he started behaving like he's retarded. A man who's 6'9", 245lbs. with a plethora of post moves, shouldn't be launching up so many 3-pointers. He's really destroyed his game by settling for the 3-pt. shot. I don't hate Antoine. I only hate the way he plays these days.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If you want to hate Walker because he has a big mouth go ahead. If you want to hate him because he had a wiggle go ahead but for the life of me I do not understand why anyone could hate someone they don't know because he takes too many 3's? That is ridiculous.

He isn't a selfish basketball player and hasn't been since his first year in the league (back then he tried to take so many shots because the Celtics sucked and he hates to lose. He had just come from the National Champion Kentucky team to playing for the worst team in the NBA and his only other teammate with any talent was Greg Minor. I bet half of you don't even know who that is) He doesn't care just about his stats and he proved this for 6 of his 7 years in Boston that he is a team player.





Someone ask Jim O'Brien and Don Nelson why he shoots so many 3's? (and he cut his 3's in half from last year to the year before) Before Jim O'Brien took over the Celtics Antoine wasn't shooting all these 3's people speak of.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

I feel sorry for you desperate Hawk fans. You are clinging to your last hope..... Antoine Walker!!! 


May god help you


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think he'd have a whole lot more fans if he swapped out two thirds of his three points attempts for post up attempts.


Fans are overrateing his ability to get a shot off in the post. A. Walker if he doesnt play the way he plays, he cant become a 20 point scoroer.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> bad point, bad grammar.


good post!


----------

